# My Paphiopedilum helenae



## Luciano (Oct 13, 2021)

Finally I see it in bloom


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Oct 15, 2021)

Congrats!! Such a cute little species.


----------



## Guldal (Oct 15, 2021)

Neat... any helenae is a delight!


----------



## emydura (Oct 15, 2021)

Gorgeous.


----------



## Ozpaph (Oct 15, 2021)

very pretty


----------

